# Galatians 5:19-23



## onewayout (Apr 14, 2008)

Now the works of the flesh are manifest, which are [these]; Adultery, fornication, uncleanness, lasciviousness, 


Gal 5:20 Idolatry, witchcraft, hatred, variance, emulations, wrath, strife, seditions, heresies, 


Gal 5:21 Envyings, murders, drunkenness, revellings, and such like: of the which I tell you before, as I have also told [you] in time past, that they which do such things shall not inherit the kingdom of God. 


Gal 5:22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith, 


Gal 5:23 Meekness, temperance: against such there is no law 

I know this may be a no brainer for some. But, I was going over this the other day and I got to thinking: What is he saying here? I know the language is plain and there is no grey area. 
But he is talking to christians about the danger of reversing back to the law. And they were being compelled to be circumcised. 

He said in verse 3, "For I testify again to every man that is circumcised, that he is a debtor to do the whole law."
So isn't the "They which do such things" listed in the works of the flesh(verse 21), the failings of those trying to be justified by the law? Like, if you are going to revert back to the law, You, better be able to keep the whole law? I mean I know what it says, but what is it teaching?
If you offend the Law in point, you've offended it all. 

I think we've all had some of these things in our heart since we've been saved. Most common interpretation is to "habitually, or practice" these things.
He says also in verse 23, concerning the fruit of the Spirit.. "against such there is no LAW" 
I'm just trying to hear what God through Paul was actually saying.

Thanks.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 14, 2008)

On our Sunday evening Bible studies we recently completed a verse by verse detailed study of Galatians. One of the requirements of this study was to read through the entire book in one sitting at least twice. What popped out at me when I read these verses, and then again when we studied them was that Paul was comparing the results of relying on the law vs. the results of relying on the Spirit of God (living by faith). 

The results of living by the law i.e. trusting in our own abilities to live righteously produce the adultery, fornication, etc. The results of walking in the Spirit, relying on the work of Christ for our sanctification produce the fruit of the Spirit--love, joy, peace, longsuffering, etc. 

Out of the context of the book, these lists can look like things we have to do, but they are really results of living under the law or walking in the Spirit. 

There is real freedom in understanding this truth. "If we walk in the Spirit, we will not fulfill the lusts of the flesh." Galatians 5:16

Righteousness, even after we are believers, is not found in doing good works, but in relying on the righteousness of Christ. When we are walking in the Spirit, good works will flow out of us naturally. Because the good works are the fruit of the Spirit living within us. 



> So isn't the "They which do such things" listed in the works of the flesh(verse 21), the failings of those trying to be justified by the law? Like, if you are going to revert back to the law, You, better be able to keep the whole law? I mean I know what it says, but what is it teaching?
> If you offend the Law in point, you've offended it all.
> 
> I think we've all had some of these things in our heart since we've been saved. Most common interpretation is to "habitually, or practice" these things.
> ...



I agree with your above statement, and it seems to be in line with Galatians 3:21-22 "Is the law then contrary to the promises of God? Certainly not! _For if a law had been given that could give life, then righteousness would indeed be by the law. _ 22 But the Scripture imprisoned everything under sin, so that the promise by faith in Jesus Christ might be given to those who believe."

It is also in line with what I John teaches about sin in the believer's life.


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 14, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> On our Sunday evening Bible studies we recently completed a verse by verse detailed study of Galatians. One of the requirements of this study was to read through the entire book in one sitting at least twice. What popped out at me when I read these verses, and then again when we studied them was that Paul was comparing the results of relying on the law vs. the results of relying on the Spirit of God (living by faith).
> 
> The results of living by the law i.e. trusting in our own abilities to live righteously produce the adultery, fornication, etc. The results of walking in the Spirit, relying on the work of Christ for our sanctification produce the fruit of the Spirit--love, joy, peace, longsuffering, etc.
> 
> ...



Excellent perception! I agree, and couldn't put it into words any better!

Blessings!


----------

